# DIY Roasted Almonds



## montanaWineGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

I love Blue Diamond Smokehouse Almonds. But Dayum, they are expensive. I figure I can make them. A 3lb bag of raw Kirkland Almonds is $14 and a few simple ingredients and some time, vs. $13 for a pound of BD Almonds (a bulk purchase) ala Amazon.

I'm now attempting to make my 4th experimental batch. #1 was good, #2 was much better, #3 a new recipe, was to strong and the worst yet, #4 a repeat of #2 but with corn starch (for a better bind for the salt) and seasoned salt from a neighbor.

I've also tried Honey Roasted Almonds and that was a huge success. That recipe is locked in and in the recipe book.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for that! You just reminded me that I haven't made smoked almonds in ages. Just may have to fire up the smoker this weekend.


----------

